# MILAN | WOMB - Reale Group Tower | 88m | 290ft | Pro



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*WOMB / Reale Group Tower*
Milan | Italy
design | Labics, ARUP Italia * client | Reale Group​
A new headquarters for Italian insurance group Reale Group. The tower (88 m; 290 ft) will rise nearby Porta Nuova's Gae Aulenti square, Corso Como Place and Feltrinelli Foundation, in an area served by public transports. WOMB -the acronym of Wellness Over Milano Bureaux, but whose meaning is also a "mother's womb"- aims to be a protective, welcoming, and sustainable workplace in a post-pandemic world. Steel, concrete, glass, a series of terraces, and facades with holm oaks will replace an old office building with poor energy performances. The eco-sustainable building is designed by Rome-based architecture firm Labics in collaboration with ARUP Italia.








​The old building facing demolition.

















urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Some of the rejected design proposals*

design | Gardini Gibertini Architetti (Italy)

















design | Nemesi Studio (Italy)

































design | MIDE Architetti (Italy)

















design | Alessandro Villa Studio (Italy)









design | Paolo Belloni Architetti (Italy)


----------



## Emanuele83 (Sep 13, 2010)

High-res:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful tapered shape


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Labics:


> The new Womb tower: an innovative building but at the same time deeply rooted in the identity of the city of Milan.
> Based on a desire for verticality, its structure becomes an identity feature like the ribs of the Velasca tower and the spiers of the Duomo.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Let's play: find the building that will be demolished 









Paolo Marchesi​


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Found it..lol..😆😉👍


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*One of the rejected design proposals*

design | MAO-Milanese Office Architects (Italy)









design | Iotti+Paravani Architetti







​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Paolo Marchesi​


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

Rejected design by Pininfarina Architecture


















































__
http://instagr.am/p/CYTmNchBR_c/
​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*TORRE WOMB: A 290–FOOT HIGH FOREST OF HOLM OAKS IN MILAN*
AN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW WITH ARCHITECTS MARIA CLAUDIA CLEMENTE AND FRANCESCO ISIDORI

Working in collaboration with Arup e Gad, Rome practice Labics conceived this project as a glass and concrete half-pyramid that incorporates a forest of holm oaks. Yes, it’s another tower in Milan, but one that will become a living and breathing part of the city. Selected by Reale Immobili after an invitation-only tender, the project will be built on the corner between Via Tito Speri and Via Massimo D’Azeglio, near Milan’s Porta Nuova business district (...)



> Labics talks about Torre Womb
> _*I’ve read that Womb is an acronym of Wellness Over Milan Bureaus, but why choose the word womb?*_
> Actually, we didn’t choose it. It was the name of the competition held by Reale Immobili. They chose it for its meaning as a place that contains, protects, and generates growth. But also, and in particular, as a place that’s safe and pleasant. When it came to interpreting this into reality, we imagined a structure that could radically change the way we experience the office space. A structure in which the natural elements of greenery, air, and light are among the building blocks of the project. On each level, the building will have a livable outdoor space – a terrace where people can spend time resetting between meetings or, weather permitting, working. To do this, to incorporate air, light, and greenery into the design, the load-bearing structure of the building is separate from its envelope and from the physical limits of the internal spaces.
> 
> ...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Repubblica 









duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

The building will rise ahead of Corso Como Place.










Ceresio7​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*One of the rejected design proposals*

design | GBPA Architects (Italy)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Building to be demolished!









Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

source​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

From the top of Unipol Tower / Vertical Nest










source ​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

More details about the project.


----------

